# Free ASX stock listings



## Rgd14 (6 March 2008)

Hi from new member & trader!
I'm looking for download site for au stock listings.
Any suggestions on where the best site for daily updates can be obtained?


----------



## yang (6 March 2008)

for daily charts I am a big fan of google finance for End of day data I rekon
http://www.float.com.au/scgi-bin/prod/dl.cgi is the go if you are cheap like I am 

yang


----------



## Matrix (8 March 2008)

yang said:


> http://www.float.com.au/scgi-bin/prod/dl.cgi





Yeah I have used this and its ok.

However I am surprised why as yet there is not some freeware program that can just auto import the data from there.

Ahh well~!


----------

